# 1942 multi-fuel Farmall H working



## 39IHPickup (Apr 18, 2010)

I got a chance to run my '42 Multi-fuel Farmall H at the Farmall Hill Antique Farm Equipment show this past weekend in Shoreham, VT. I had it on a pulley driven ensilage cutter and did some plowing, harrowing, and drill seeding (wheat that had been threshed onsite.) It's been awhile since I've pulled a 2 bottom trailing plow and a wooden spoked seed drill!


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Very nice picture, welcome to the forum 39IHPickup 
Cheers


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome to TF.
Hand crank perm fix?

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

That's a nice looking H!  Welcome to the forum!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Love that tractor! Welcome aboard!


----------



## BTS (Mar 14, 2012)

Looks great, do you have any other pictures?
Thanks for sharing


----------

